# Water Testing Machines



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

I have started building a rig to do water pressure tests of watches. Very simple, a 20mm thick glass viewing window 5x1 inches in a steel box with a clamp down lid. Inside is a small pneumatic cylinder to lower a tray big enough to hold 2 watches into a volume of water. Pressure is applied to the air up to a maximum of 11 bar via a fridge compressor. This would equate to a 100 meter test. Then after the pressure has been static for more than 2 minutes lower the watch into the water and release the air pressure while observing the watch for air bubbles.

Would this sound like the best way to test or has any one got better solutions?

Edit due to an extra '0' on the pressure lol.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you do a search on the forum on "pressure testing" or "pressure tester" I'm pretty sure someone has done something similar in the past , a year or three back -= - can't rememer who though, but it was there - - - ldman:


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah pretty much what the 100m pressure tester is. Like the idea of a homemade one.. I just use the one at work


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool. Any chance of pictures


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

Its on h.s Walsh website ref:HW461 , they do a cheaper one without a compressor attachment . But I like the idea of a home made one.


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

I love making thinks. I have a good workshop and tools to suit so that helps. I build track cars, engines and gear boxes and can't help spotting an opportunity to make 'something else' on a weekly basis lol.

Work shall commence on Tuesday!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrbarry said:


> Work shall commence on Tuesday!


 What about a few picture of your fabrication and build, Im always interested in these sort of things.

A division of our works has some deep sea testing facilities, maybe with the recent crash in the oil price they will have some spare capacity. They are in the process of commissioning one that will go down to 4500+ metres


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes I'll post pictures and results. It's a simple little machine to build, I will use a Schrader valve to pressurise it, that way I can use the mains air in my garage or a track pump, that way it's portable.

Busing one to 4500 meters would be easy enough, just think walls and a bit of research into the glass thickness. Main issue would be providing 450 bar of air pressure, there are many ways but none as easy as a bicycle pump


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrbarry said:


> Yes I'll post pictures and results. It's a simple little machine to build, I will use a Schrader valve to pressurise it, that way I can use the mains air in my garage or a track pump, that way it's portable.
> 
> Busing one to 4500 meters would be easy enough, just think walls and a bit of research into the glass thickness. Main issue would be providing 450 bar of air pressure, there are many ways but none as easy as a bicycle pump


It's 2.5m diameter and 4.5m long

Im not so sure you'll be able to knock one up in your garage and pressurise it with a bicycle pump

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Making it wouldn't be that hard, costly but doable. It's what I do for a living, building bespoke machinery. Some of the kit a quarter mile long, (Not on my own of cause) something smaller than a car wouldn't stress me out, it's essentially just a posh balloon.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Your shed must be a bit bigger than the average back garden affair then

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Its 6 meters by 8 meters. Where I work is 58 acres under roof.

I have been an engineer for 22 years, not like an engineer from Virgin media who had a 45 minute training course. I did a 7 year training course and am a technical member of the institute of amalgamated engineers.

I work as an electrical engineer, hence my love of the milgauss, but have mechanical qualifications and back ground. I keep saying I'll do a mechanical degree too so I can be classed a master engineer but at almost 40 years old it's late in my career to be trying to change the world lol.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

At 40 yrs you are still young.

This has the potential to be a VERY interesting thread


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Not started yet. Got the pressure gauge and a few bits together. It will take shape soon.

May not be as aesthetically pleasing as the one in the link, but it will work.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I make a few things. Looks are not as important as getting the job done. Being pretty can come later.

Firm believer in form follows function.

Good luck. Very interested


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Guys,

Check my 12Bar rated WR tester>>>


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

That's not a mile away from the design I'm working on.


----------

